# Bench and Rack or Fixed Bench Combo



## Lil Robo (Aug 20, 2012)

i really struggle traveling to the gym as work commitments have me out and about at random times. ive decided to get basic equipment so i can still train at home.

I was wondering what is a good bench and rack or a bench combo. I will need it to do squats, bench etc.

what do you guys suggest.

Thanks


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

bench and power rack with lat pull down and low row covers everything

something like this....

http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/bodycraft-f431-latlow-pulley-attachment-for-f430-power-rack.php

end thread


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

a.notherguy said:


> bench and power rack with lat pull down and low row covers everything
> 
> end thread


Plus bar and weights:whistling:


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Mingster said:


> Plus bar and weights:whistling:


ah... but he only asked about a rack  and a bench (which i also ommitted from my post lol)


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm selling a load of kit, rack, Olympic set, bench etc check out the classifieds section


----------



## Lil Robo (Aug 20, 2012)

forgot to mention havent got space for a full rack even tho i would sell the mrs for one lol


----------

